# my new girl!!!



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

hi here are the pictures of my new queen luna wells


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, she is beautiful, what colour is she?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

so cute! I want!!!!


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

she's a British shorthair Blue -Cream she's only 4 weeks old counting the days for when i bring her home!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so cute what a lovely colouring kitty has


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning - I absolutely love the blues!

Lou


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very pretty lovely colour.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I love her. I've always wanted a black tipped BSH. One day, I can dream


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

How cute is that!!! woow shes lovly


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

burfy said:


> hi here are the pictures of my new queen luna wells


Awwww a little blue cream, luv her to bits


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Shes lovely, iam soooo jealous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely little blue/cream gorgeous,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

burfy said:


> hi here are the pictures of my new queen luna wells


Scrummy little kittie! She is so cute. Hope your wait for her passes quickly! She looks worth waiting for.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, she is just gorgeous, I love blue-creams*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless such a cutie  *


----------

